# Curing eggs



## b&c landscaping (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey guys and women looking for a lil help. I am new to steelin and was woundering if any one could give me there opinion on how to cure eggs and if its nessasry to do. Because I got a nice hen today. I went two for three today and was our for about two hours















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice fish ! Plenty of guys on here know how to cure eggs and there should be some informative answers soon.


----------



## b&c landscaping (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank I hope so


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

There are plenty of methods and products you can find with an internet search and youtube. There is even one way to do it with just water , salt , and sugar , to keep them as natural as possible. If you do a search of this forum with the search function it will bring up lots of suggestions , recipes , and products that people have reccomended over the years.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I cured eggs using several different methods of commercial as well as "Home Brew" methods. One thing I did find out was to use river, lake or pond water instead of city or well water.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Dude, u have my number and face book, call me.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> I cured eggs using several different methods of commercial as well as "Home Brew" methods. One thing I did find out was to use river, lake or pond water instead of city or well water.


Good point


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I would take one skein and leave it alone. Just tie natural bags and throw them in the freezer.

I'd take the other one and get some pautzke fire cure. Put it in a ziplock back and sprinkle a little (not too much). Put it in the fridge. You'll see it pull the liquid out of the eggs. Leave it there for 24 hours. Move it around from time to time. It'll then absorb all it pulled out making a very nice skein.

Best stuff for skeins I've found. Loose eggs it works too but I like borax o fire for those.

This is just what I'd do if I wanted to cure eggs.


----------



## b&c landscaping (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the info. But I posted this befor I cleaned her and she didn't have any eggs is this rear or does this happen a lot


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

b&c landscaping said:


> Thanks everyone for the info. But I posted this befor I cleaned her and she didn't have any eggs is this rear or does this happen a lot
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Maybe its not a her.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Maybe its not a her.


First thought that popped up when I saw the fish, but sometimes it's hard to tell from just a picture. If there were no eggs, then I'm sure it's a male.


----------



## b&c landscaping (Oct 13, 2012)

That makes sense thank again for the help


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I caught one in mi recently and thought for sure it was a female. Nope...it had white sacs. Sometimes it's hard to tell. That one goes on the grill though as it was fresh out of Lake Superior.


----------



## b&c landscaping (Oct 13, 2012)

That's wat mine had was white sacs 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Leatherneck (Aug 23, 2005)

The best way to tell Hen or Buck IMO is to look at the mouth. The hen has a small mouth that stops at or before it gets to the eyes. The Buck has a much larger mouth, and will also develop a large kype on the lower jaw during spawning season that the hen will not have. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Lundfish said:


> I caught one in mi recently and thought for sure it was a female. Nope...it had white sacs. Sometimes it's hard to tell. That one goes on the grill though as it was fresh out of Lake Superior.


Ahh, Superior. It by far has the best tribs on the Great Lakes. Not tons of fish but their all wild and the scenery cant be beat. The Canadian side is even better than the American side. The shear number of rivers and streams is impressive. If you have never been up there steelheading its def. worth the trip. 

I rarely cure my eggs. I see no difference in catching fish between cured and uncured eggs. Only time I find cured colored eggs work a little better is in off color water. Its a personal preference but either way your gonna catch plenty on eggs.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

b&c landscaping said:


> That's wat mine had was white sacs
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


For sure not a her.


----------

